# Summer Anime 2009



## cosmo2389 (Jul 22, 2009)

Alright guys, so the summer anime season is in full swing and while some of the shows are hit or miss, I think that some are pretty interesting!

I want to hear what everyone thinks now that a few episodes of each series have been released! What are you watching? What aren't you watching? What do you think of the lineup as a whole? Let your opinions be heard!!

But first, here are my opinions (so far of course)!

First up is *Kanamemo* which currently I think is adorable. For some reason I find slice of life shows (and manga for that matter, just check out Yotsuba&! if you don't believe me) to be extremely entertaining (Azumanga Daioh and Lucky Star are perfect examples of this). For those who don't know, Kanamemo is about a young girl whose parents and grandmother all past away and now she has taken up living and working with a cast of hilarious other girls, at three episodes in (with the swimsuit/summer episode coming up next) I can't help but to think that this show can't get any better!! Oh yeah, does anyone know if the person that did the background music for Azumanga Daioh did this one as well, because the way it is styled and sounds, seems to be pretty similar!

Next is *Geijutsuka Art Design Class* which I can currently (and unfortunately) only find the first episode for... While it was a little random, this, like Kanamemo, is another slice of life anime (Two in one season!? What a treat!! Lol!). The plot, for the first episode at least, was a little basic, but since I have an interest in graphic design, I found it entertaining nonetheless. Needless to say, I'll be watching this one for the duration as well for it seems to be humorous and cute to boot!

*Element Hunter* is one that is getting a lot of flack among anime fans, and I can't help but to say that I'm going to give it some too... While the element designs are interesting, the character designs are simply awful. Proportions are entirely disregarded and all of the female characters' eyebrows and lashes just bother me (I mean the look just plain weird... O.o). Add to that inaccurate attempts to "teach" the viewers a bit about chemistry (I mean urea, not ammonia, is what gives urine its characteristic odor) and further inaccurate physics (I mean the characters leap, fall and get "hurt" with ease and showing no signs of damage) makes this show a pain to watch (seriously, I couldn't get through the second episode)... Thus, I will not be watching this one any more... 

I plan on continuing to watch *Axis Powers Hetalia* as finishing making my way through the first season. It really is hilariously funny and accurate at the same time. I truly dislike stuff about wars, but this for some reason, I really like this show!! (The depiction of America is perfect!! Lol!)

As for the others... *Umi Monogatari* really doesn't have anything going for it yet, I'm going to give it another episode before I officially drop it... But so far, while the character designs are nice, I think that more plot could be covered in the course of an episode. As for *Needless*, and *Tokyo Magnitude 8.0*, I have yet to start watching them, but I plan to soon and I will add my opinions of those as soon as I watch them if this thread is read enough.

And finally, while *Haruhi Season 2* began in the spring, I thought I would put my thoughts on it here as well... While I am pissed that the main storyline of a season that has been so faithfully waited on for three years now has been officially screwed by the seemingly infinite story arc of "Endless Eight", I am thankful that at least they finally gave us a second season. Luckily though, this sucky second hasn't affected my feelings for the first and I can still watch it without a problem to satisfy my Haruhi cravings. Let's just hope that if a third season is made, more progress will be accomplished by it!

Thanks for reading and let me know what you think of the anime you have watched! XD

*UPDATE!*

*Bakemonogatari* is proving to be really good!! So far I have seen the first two episodes and both the style and the story are really nice, just be sure that you get a good sub (gg seems to be the best from various fans' opinions). I find myself intrigued by both the driving plot and the seemingly unnecessary conversations that the characters have with each other. While they seem like nonsense at first glance, after finishing the episode the dialogue becomes very important. The things that are done in this series is very thought-provoking and, personally, I believe would be very hard to pull off in English. So far this series has made me go wow and actually think about what is happening on screen at the same time... I haven't seen an anime that could be this good in a long time and just hope that the production team can keep it up!


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 23, 2009)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> First up is *Kanamemo* which currently I think is adorable. For some reason I find slice of life shows (and manga for that matter, just check out Yotsuba&! if you don't believe me) to be extremely entertaining (Azumanga Daioh and Lucky Star are perfect examples of this). For those who don't know, Kanamemo is about a young girl whose parents and grandmother all past away and now she has taken up living and working with a cast of hilarious other girls, at three episodes in (with the swimsuit/summer episode coming up next) I can't help but to think that this show can't get any better!! Oh yeah, does anyone know if the person that did the background music for Azumanga Daioh did this one as well, because the way it is styled and sounds, seems to be pretty similar!



Cute girls, slice of life, and yuri, I must watch this, I'm checking this out immediately.

Yu-Gi-oh 5Ds third season is rocking as well and is much better than the last two seasons.

I also recommend Nanoha Sound Stage X if you have seen StrikerS since it continues the story from the recruits' point of view.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha!! Oh yes, I forgot to mention the many lol-worthy yuri (and loliconneriffic) moments there are in Kanamemo!! They are all so hilarious!!! I laughed almost entirely through episode two (female lolicons are hilarious)!!

I haven't watched any of the other 5Ds seasons... So I suppose I would have to start from the beginning... What do you think?

Oh yeah, I'm currently watching the first episode of Bakemonogatari and so far it is full of amazing win!!! The plot, the style, the music, the character designs, everything is so nice!!!! Lol!! I just hope it can keep it up!!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 23, 2009)

..........
I'm not going to even comment on what this thread is discussing about.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh noes... Why not...?? The summer season isn't that bad is it??? O.o (Okay, even I admit it isn't the best, but at least there is some decently entertaining shows, right?)


----------



## da_head (Jul 23, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> ..........
> I'm not going to even comment on what this thread is discussing about.


then kindly GTFO

@op: thanks for the effort you put in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i'm definitely checking out the first one


----------



## Splych (Jul 23, 2009)

Umm... The only anime I actually keep up to date by watching is none. Been standing low for all animes. Thinking of watching Katekyo Hitman Reborn again. I was just too ahead, on the latest episode, and latest chapter of manga. Stopped reading and watching since school kept on eating me alive with all the projects xDD.

I am currently, downloading all episodes from 1 to 142. It is taking it's time since I am also converting the episodes to .avi (starts off as MP4) and then when I convert it to avi, I make it the highest quality for both video and sound. Some episodes have sound issues, so I fix that up by doubling the sound quality to 200%. So yea, and also gotta catch up on my bleach episodes xP


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 23, 2009)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Oh noes... Why not...?? The summer season isn't that bad is it??? O.o (Okay, even I admit it isn't the best, but at least there is some decently entertaining shows, right?)



No...
It's that i incredibly Hate anime in so many ways and almost everything from Japan. (Except there consoles of coarse)
And you notice that im going to Japan in 4 days, well it's because my cousin lives there and we want to have a little reunion...


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 23, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> No...
> It's that i incredibly Hate anime in so many ways and almost everything from Japan. (Except there consoles of coarse)
> And you notice that im going to Japan in 4 day, well it's because my cousin lives there...



Just give at least one anime listed a chance. Most likely your hatred of anime stems from the mainstream (80% of people have this kind of hatred), stay away from the mainstream and you'll be fine.  Trust me I'll give something a chance unless it's highly distasteful.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No...
> It's that i incredibly Hate anime in so many ways and almost everything from Japan. (Except there consoles of coarse)
> And you notice that im going to Japan in 4 days, well it's because my cousin lives there and we want to have a little reunion...



Seems like you may agree with this then... 

But anyways, I was thinking of starting to watch Hitman Reborn because I started reading the manga and found it pretty interesting! It was really funny and I liked it a lot!! 

Currently though I'm reading Evangelion Angelic Days and Gakuen Datenroku (I also just watched Rebuild 1.0 and the last 26 minutes of 2.0 (Which was epic!!)), I'm beginning to become reobsessed with Evangelion and may rewatch some of the original anime soon lol!! (I'm trying to get all of my anime and manga finished by the time school starts back lol!)

Forgot to say thanks to da_head for the appreciation!! I tried to make the post nice!!


----------



## xoinx (Jul 23, 2009)

this made me want to get back into watching anime again! but recently i have become more of a dorama convert... but kanamemo sounds interesting... might wait for the season to near the end before it start so i won't get withdrawal halfway while waiting for new eps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for the reviews cosmo2389!

edit: btw, any idea when Evangelion 2.0 will be released internationally? can't wait for it... though i thought the first was quite a disappointment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to me it didn't feel much like a remake, cos it was almost exactly like the anime... which made me think why was i actually waiting so long for the movie release when i could easily rewatch the anime... in a way i'm just waiting for the ending; that should be more interesting :drools:


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Just racist...
I love all Races! Just i don't like the country.
And don't listen to 2ch. It's full of ignorant twats.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 23, 2009)

honestly for this season, only ones that look decent are Bakemonogatori, canaan and Art Design Class. though apparently Princess lover is a decent harem (which is very suprising) i still have yet to check out it out though.

the rest, from their summaries seem like the standard fanfare. tough i really cant comment on the others as i'm still waiting on some of last season's to finish up.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 23, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> honestly for this season, only ones that look decent are Bakemonogatori, canaan and Art Design Class. though apparently Princess lover is a decent harem (which is very suprising) i still have yet to check out it out though.
> 
> the rest, from their summaries seem like the standard fanfare. tough i really cant comment on the others as i'm still waiting on some of last season's to finish up.



Not really seeing what Princess Lover is based off.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> honestly for this season, only ones that look decent are Bakemonogatori, canaan and Art Design Class. though apparently Princess lover is a decent harem (which is very suprising) i still have yet to check out it out though.
> 
> the rest, from their summaries seem like the standard fanfare. tough i really cant comment on the others as i'm still waiting on some of last season's to finish up.


I don't know about you, but I'm enjoying Zan Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei quite a bit...

As for haruhi:


----------



## vergilite (Jul 23, 2009)

about haruhi does anyone who were i can get my fix of season 2 it may not be as good as the last season buuuuuut I NEED HARUHI SUZUMIYA NOWWW iv only watched the first episode of season two and i want more


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2009)

vergilite said:
			
		

> about haruhi does anyone who were i can get my fix of season 2 it may not be as good as the last season buuuuuut I NEED HARUHI SUZUMIYA NOWWW iv only watched the first episode of season two and i want more


You've already seen the rest of them...


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 23, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> vergilite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first episode is bamboo rhapsody, not endless eight.

Also for anyone who hasn't seen Bakemonogatari I suggest you watch it.  The art style is nice and unique, and the dialogue is excellent as well.  Just make sure you watch a quality fansub (superior's was horrible, gg's are much better).


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 23, 2009)

If there is one more endless eight I WILL *KILL SOMEONE*


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> this made me want to get back into watching anime again! but recently i have become more of a dorama convert... but kanamemo sounds interesting... might wait for the season to near the end before it start so i won't get withdrawal halfway while waiting for new eps biggrin.gif
> 
> thanks for the reviews cosmo2389!
> 
> ...



Not technically, as the "first" episode of the new season was "Bamboo Leaf Rhapsody" and the second (through sixth for that matter) were "Endless Eight(s)"... Oh yeah, on Sankaku Complex there was a nice video that summarized all of the differences of the Endless Eight episodes into the length of one single episode (for those who don't want to watch them all), but for some reason I can no longer find the post... Just thought I would mention it for those who want to search for it... 

Edit: Nevermind, I found the above video in a different place here! Also, I edited my original post to include my opinion of Bakemonogatari! Please check it out!!


----------



## Cermage (Jul 23, 2009)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Also for anyone who hasn't seen Bakemonogatari I suggest you watch it.  The art style is nice and unique, and the dialogue is excellent as well.  Just make sure you watch a quality fansub (superior's was horrible, gg's are much better).



gg's subs are generally good. though i was dissappointed with their eden encoding last season. they left the ads in 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 23, 2009)

.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Cool useless and unneeded post, bro.
> 
> Anyways, the only thing I'm following this season is Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 and I'm still following Basquash! and Mazinger Z Shougeki! Z-Hen from last season. I'm biased as fuck when it comes to SHAFT, so I don't plan on watching Bakemonogatari and I still have seen Higurashi, so I don't plan on watching Umineko for while either.



I agree with the first line lol, but anyways, what do you think of Tokyo Magnitude 8.0? I generally like what is aired in the Noitamana block (Paradise Kiss and Eden of the East for example lol), and while I know what it is about, I haven't heard any opinions on it yet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 23, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Umineko is more awesome and completely different than Higurashi, and if you're into raising your power lever, read the VN first. As for Bakemonogatari, the fan service in it is fucking great.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Er, so far, I've only seen the first episode (I have the second episode on my HDD waiting for me to get to it) but it was a great first episode, in my opinion. I think it captured the average Japanese school child life more realistically than, say, Toradora and I can really relate with the main character. It looks like it's very promising and I think this one of Bones' better works so far, and I'm hoping it won't disappoint.
> 
> Oh yeah!! I forgot that Bones was doing... I really love anime animated by Bones for some reason... (Ouran High School Host Club, Soul Eater (Which I have nine episodes left to watch still... DX), Eureka Seven, RahXephon...) Lol!
> 
> QUOTEWell, Umineko is more awesome and completely different than Higurashi, and if you're into raising your power lever, read the VN first. As for Bakemonogatari, the fan service in it is fucking great.



I'll have to look up both of those... I haven't seen them and also have no clue what they are about... O.o But they seem to be pretty popular, so I'll have to familiarize myself!


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 23, 2009)

My reaction to Kanamemo after seeing Ep1-2



Spoiler



Haruka and Yuuki=The new smurfbears and Haruka's worse when drunk (somebody take the alcohol away from her)


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 23, 2009)

Smurfbears?? Tried Google, but all that came up was a bunch of random GBAtemp references... Is (s)he a p***y lolicon GBAtemp member?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 23, 2009)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Smurfbears?? Tried Google, but all that came up was a bunch of random GBAtemp references... Is (s)he a pervy lolicon GBAtemp member?



You can't say the p word on gbatemp, Costello's fault but you know what I meant.  Still Haruka is every little girls worst nightmare.


----------



## Bninja1v (Jul 23, 2009)

All this summer iv'e been watching Code Geass,Naruto:Shippuden,and Bleach those are my farorite animes.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 23, 2009)

:l
You know what....
I think i should just keep my fucking hate thoughts to myself.
I just get pissed and shit with this because people come to me all the time and say stuff like 'DO U WATCH ANIMEZ?!?!?!" just really pisses me off. so now i'll just keep my shit to myself.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You can't say the p word on gbatemp, Costello's fault but you know what I meant. Still Haruka is every little girls worst nightmare.
> 
> Haha lol, I just edited my previous post then! Yeah, but Haruka is bad news for any little girl... It's scary how bad she is rofl!!
> 
> ...



Well no one forced you to come here and post... Sorry but it is your own fault for posting in a thread about anime which is something you don't like... Sorry about the post that I made before (when I said that you may agree with that article), but if I see a topic regarding a subject I don't like, I generally stay away and keep my comments regarding it to myself.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 23, 2009)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that was the whole point of the post...
I was saying that i was sorry and i know it was my own fault and i DID say that i should keep thoughts to myself.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well... to get back on topic, lol

Since i dont have cable here at my house, im watching bleach on youtube on sundays, the storyline and animation has me intrigued!!!

And what im not watching are the new pokemon episodes this season. Now everythings horrible about it, the voice acting, theme song, the repetitive and non creative voices... ugh id rather watch the japanese version.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 23, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> cosmo2389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have magic powers you can say the word "pervert".


On Topic:

Kanamemo sounds interesting. Right now I'm watching FMA:B and I'm waiting for S2 of haruhi to be more interesting.


----------



## GamerzInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Bakemonogatari
Needless
Spice and Wolf II
Element Hunters
Tokyo Magnitude(i get very emotional when I watch this)
Gundam Wing Endless Duel (finished)
Canaan
Basquash(favorite)
Evangelion(finished, loved the new movie disliked the tv series.)


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 23, 2009)

GamerzInc said:
			
		

> Evangelion(finished, loved the new movie disliked the tv series.)


rebuild of evengelion 2.0 came out last month


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 23, 2009)

another thing, does anyone know if a new season of shin chan is coming out? i cant get enough of that show!!! lol


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think [AS] pulled the show

but in jp, there is almost 700 episodes fyi


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't wait to see all of 2.0, the last 26 minutes were awesome!!! Of course 3.0 and 4.0 will be better because they will be entirely new storylines, but 2.0 should be pretty awesome from the looks of it!! 1.0 was pretty much a reanimation of the first six episodes though with minor changes (like Eva 00's color change), but I still enjoyed it.

I need to watch more Shin-chan though, what I have seen was hilarious!!


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 23, 2009)

oh well,

but do you think funimation will put them on their channel?


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 23, 2009)

kuroshitsuji.
i hate code geass >_>


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> oh well,
> 
> but do you think funimation will put them on their channel?



I highly doubt that... :/ It took the US over two years to get a DVD release (and that doesn't happen until November)... Time will tell how long it will take us to get 2.0 and if they put it on their channel that probably won't happen until a couple more years... O.o


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 23, 2009)

code geass ended last month, unless they made R3 against their fanbase's wishes


----------



## Cermage (Jul 24, 2009)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> code geass ended last month, unless they made R3 against their fanbase's wishes



sunrise would never do that. see cowboy bebop


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 24, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> sunrise would never do that. see cowboy bebop



So true... Cowboy Bebop was really good though... Let's just hope the live action will be decent... :/


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 24, 2009)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> oh well,
> 
> but do you think funimation will put them on their channel?


found out AS lost the rights to air the show

so whoever has the rights now can air them


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 24, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> found out AS lost the rights to air the show
> 
> so whoever has the rights now can air them



I thought the original reference was to the Evangelion Rebuild movies rofl...! XD


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 25, 2009)

ANOTHER ENDLESS EIGHT ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRBBBBBBBBLUBLUBLBUB


----------



## Tokiopop (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not wasting my summer watching smelly anime!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 27, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ANOTHER ENDLESS EIGHT ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRBBBBBBBBLUBLUBLBUB
> 
> Aggggghhhhh....!!!!! Will it ever end?!?!?!?! But you know what they say, Endless Eight is ENDLESS!!!!!
> 
> QUOTEI'm not wasting my summer watching smelly anime!



I'm not wasting my summer watching it, I'm supplementing my summer with it, it's not like I sit around and watch anime all day lol! XD


----------



## Cermage (Jul 27, 2009)

just about to finish hatsukoi limited and catching up on cross game. Hatsukoi is a very funny series, should watch it if you were a fan of ichigo 100% as both are done by the same person. Cross Game is turning out to be alright as well. but they are projecting it pretty far. i hope they dont screw it up by over doing it or stopping too soon.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 27, 2009)

The song in Kanamemo Ep4 is still in my head.



Spoiler



The whole episode is fanservice heaven, and Haruka was sober and quite hot, too bad even when sober she's after Saki and Kana.  I also didn't know the Haruka was a klutz either.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> The song in Kanamemo Ep4 is still in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds awesome!! XD


----------



## dudenator (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been watching afro samurai. I've seen the whole series and yesterday I bought the movie and it was frickin amazing.


----------



## Theraima (Jul 28, 2009)

I watch / am watching Naruto Shippuuden and One Piece.. Thinking of watching Desert Punk..


----------



## Blythe31 (Jul 29, 2009)

finishing up macross frontier probably today or tomorrow.
ran through gundam 00 and Jyu Oh Sei this summer, not too much anime for me right now.

I'll probably rewatch Tengou Tengei, just cuz it's so damn good.


----------



## personager (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm going to watch Devil May Cry, Wolf's Rain and finish off Cowboy Bebop. I'll probably watch Berserk if I get the time. Was thinking off watching Bleach, but seeing that it already has 10 seasons, I'm not.


----------



## Blythe31 (Jul 31, 2009)

personager said:
			
		

> I'm going to watch Devil May Cry, Wolf's Rain and finish off Cowboy Bebop. I'll probably watch Berserk if I get the time. Was thinking off watching Bleach, but seeing that it already has 10 seasons, I'm not.




I didn't know DMC had an anime. I'll definitely check that out.

Also, Bleach is definitely worth a watch. Just skip the arcs and filler episodes, because most are unimportant or irrelevant to main story.
I totally skipped what seemed to be about a season's worth of Bounto's.


----------



## personager (Jul 31, 2009)

Blythe31 said:
			
		

> personager said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, neither did I. I found out three days ago on the "[Essentials]Anime2" thread here and already finished it. It was decent, worth watching once, I guess.

Cool, thanks for the info, I'll reconsider Bleach then


----------



## Cermage (Aug 1, 2009)

If anyone is interested, here's the first fall previews


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 1, 2009)

wtf @ stitch! 2


----------



## cosmo2389 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks .Radiant!!!! There are some shows that look really good!!! I'm excited for it!! XD


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 7, 2009)

They do look good

I bet Heaven's Lost Property is a shotta telling from the pic.


----------



## Orc (Aug 7, 2009)

What?! Kimba the White Lion remake?!


----------



## War (Aug 7, 2009)

Only thing I'm watching this summer (so far) is Umineko no Naku Koro ni. Gonna wait for other anime to finish airing before I start them (Tokyo Magnitude, Bakemonogotari, CANAAN)


----------



## cosmo2389 (Aug 8, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Only thing I'm watching this summer (so far) is Umineko no Naku Koro ni. Gonna wait for other anime to finish airing before I start them (Tokyo Magnitude, Bakemonogotari, CANAAN)



Well of the three you listed, Tokyo Magnitude is really good (except the main little girl is so self-obsessed that she gets on my nerves some times) and Bakemonogatari's first two episodes were really good, while I thought the third and fourth were a little bit long (essentially they could have combined the two) and the fifth coming back to maintain the quality of the first two. I don't know much about CANAAN though...

As for the Fall season, I'll probably begin it by watching Kobato (seriously, I


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 8, 2009)

The only anime that's interesting are Sasameki Koto and Yumeiero Patissire.  I'll start on both when Kanamemo is finished in late September.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Aug 9, 2009)

I


----------



## Islay (Aug 9, 2009)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In 8 eps, start watching at 9-10 maybe.


----------

